

Portraits of an aging, decaying Biosphere 2 - cwan
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/remnants-of-biosphere.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The original is already submitted:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1039870>

From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :

    
    
        Please submit the original source.  If a
        blog post reports on something they found
        on another site, submit the latter.

------
ranprieur
It's probably doing better than biosphere 1.

